# ICC PRONTO TESTING



## Keystone (Oct 3, 2017)

I see ICC now allows proctored remote testing from a location that has high speed internet and webcam, has anyone taken a test using it, thoughts, comments?

https://www.iccsafe.org/education-certification/assessment-center/proctored-remote-online-testing/


----------



## fatboy (Oct 3, 2017)

I looked at it out of curiosity, it looks like it is not offered for all tests.


----------



## Keystone (Oct 3, 2017)

fatboy said:


> I looked at it out of curiosity, it looks like it is not offered for all tests.


Yes, not all tests are offered.


----------



## Keystone (Oct 5, 2017)

Bueller

Bueller

Bueller???


----------



## classicT (Oct 5, 2017)

Looked into it, covers a fair share that applies to Building Inspectors/CBO+. Not sure I am ready to take a test until I hear more as well Keystone.


----------



## Kris (Oct 31, 2017)

It looks like the Fire Inspector can be done. 

Has anyone use www.hazmatcertification.ca for thier NFPA 472 requirement ?


----------



## classicT (Nov 2, 2017)

Just took the Building Codes (BC) exam through PRONTO - went really easily. Huge improvement over being treated like a felon by PrisonView (err, PearsonVue).

Experience is very easy - just have a clean desk, an office to yourself, and make sure your system meets the requirements (webcam and mic, single monitor, etc.). They run you through the rules and test starts. Very easy.


And as the exciting part, after a year with a local jurisdiction, I have been able to progress through the testing and have passed all three exams to qualify for CBO.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 2, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## Keystone (Nov 3, 2017)

Ty J. said:


> Just took the Building Codes (BC) exam through PRONTO - went really easily. Huge improvement over being treated like a felon by PrisonView (err, PearsonVue).
> 
> Experience is very easy - just have a clean desk, an office to yourself, and make sure your system meets the requirements (webcam and mic, single monitor, etc.). They run you through the rules and test starts. Very easy.
> 
> ...



Congrats to you.

Glad to read the process was smooth. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## george (Nov 11, 2017)

Ty J. said:


> Just took the Building Codes (BC) exam through PRONTO - went really easily. Huge improvement over being treated like a felon by PrisonView (err, PearsonVue).
> 
> Experience is very easy - just have a clean desk, an office to yourself, and make sure your system meets the requirements (webcam and mic, single monitor, etc.). They run you through the rules and test starts. Very easy.
> 
> ...



TyJ, when you took the test was you able to use your laptop camera or did you have to have an external camera?


----------



## classicT (Nov 13, 2017)

george said:


> TyJ, when you took the test was you able to use your laptop camera or did you have to have an external camera?


Built in on laptop


----------



## george (Nov 13, 2017)

Ty J. said:


> Built in on laptop


thanks so much


----------



## twd22285 (Jan 22, 2018)

Heads up for the group:
ICC is not offering the review session for PRONTO. The website reads:

Eligibility for Review Sessions:

For all candidates, you must be within 10 points of the minimum passing score of your exam.

For Certification Exam Candidates:  You must schedule your review session within 30 days from your exam. Please note that there is a fee; refer to the Candidate Exam Information Bulletin related to your exam for specific fee information and how to schedule a review session. 

However, when you download the form it specifies that it is only for the PearsonVue tests. This has been confirmed with ICC over the phone as well. A friend of mine just found this out the hard way so I thought I would pass it on.

Thank you 

Tony


----------



## Rpitre (Jul 3, 2019)

Do any body have any information on what to study for the legal,and CBO test. Can any body share information. There are new books from the time I took it. Thanks . You can email me myboyhaven@hotmail.com


----------

